
2,433 Unread Emails, I feel your pain - drm237
http://www.blogmaverick.com/2008/03/24/2-433-unread-emails-i-feel-your-pain/
======
earle
If you're getting 2433 emails a day, you should be in a position to hire an
assistant to help you deal with it.

If you get 2433 phone calls a day, do you not do the same?

The problem with a fully automated solution to this is that the edge cases can
contain critically important information which will undoubtedly be buried.

So Michael, Mark, etc, cough it up, and just hire someone who can effectively
manage this for you. That is, until your desktop has a complete semantic
understanding of context that works 100% of the time.

